# Windows XP auf mehreren Computern installieren



## P a t r i c k (27. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir XP gekauft und es ist eine Fujitsu-Version, die ungefähr so aussieht.

Es steht zwar auf der CD, das XP nur auf einem neues Fujitsu Siemens PC installierbar ist, im Internet findet man aber Anderes darüber.
Dann soll Win XP nur 30 Tage unregistrierbar nutzbar sein. Das heißt also, dass ich es registrieren muss...

Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Kann ich meine XP-Version nun unbedenklich auf mehreren Computern installieren? (wie viele maximal?) Und wie mach ich das dann mit dem registrieren?


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. September 2007)

Hi

Da du nur eine Lizenz hast, kannst/darfst du diese auch nur auf einen Rechner installieren.

Was du da übrigens gekauft hast ist eine OEM-Version, die mit einem Rechner mitgeliefert wird. Da diese höchstwahrscheinlich schon aktiviert ist, wirst du wohl die Aktivierung telefonisch vornehmen müssen (Das sagst dir dann aber XP, wenns soweit ist)


----------



## P a t r i c k (28. September 2007)

Die CD sah aber sehr originalverpackt aus, und der frühere Besitzer schrieb, dass sie neu ist.
Bei ebay gibt es aber nur solche Versionen, wo Herrsteller, wie Fujitsu, Acer,... draufstehen. Kann ich denn Lizensen dazukaufen?


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. September 2007)

P a t r i c k hat gesagt.:


> Die CD sah aber sehr originalverpackt aus, und der frühere Besitzer schrieb, dass sie neu ist.


Ok, da die Lizenznummer jedoch meist außen steht, kann sie trotzdem schon aktiviert sein. 
Wie gesagt, das wirst du bei der Aktivierung merken. Mach dir deswegen aber keine Sorgen


P a t r i c k hat gesagt.:


> Bei ebay gibt es aber nur solche Versionen, wo Herrsteller, wie Fujitsu, Acer,... draufstehen. Kann ich denn Lizensen dazukaufen?


Ok, das mit dem nur ist nicht ganz korrekt, aber ich weiß was du meinst. Das ist rechtlich auch kein Problem. In Deutschland ist es erlaubt, OEM-Software weiterzuverkaufen, wenn man die Lizenz nicht benötigt. 
Probleme kann es jedoch geben, wenn die Hardwarehersteller (in dem Fall Fujitsu Siemens, Acer, etc) die Recovery-CDs so "branden", dass sie nur mit dem PC funktionieren, mit dem sie auch ausgeliefert wurden.
Lizenzen kannst du natürlich dazukaufen.


----------



## uafsc (28. September 2007)

Wenn Du eine Lizenz dazukaufst erhältst Du i.d.R. auch eine CD dazu, denn das was kostet ist nicht die CD, die hat fast nix Wert, sondern die Lizenz.

Da man ein Windows XP auch nach Formatieren eines PCs wieder installieren können sollte, kannst Du es theoretisch auch auf mehreren PCs installieren, rechtlich gibt es da jedoch Probleme...


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Du darfst XP auf mehreren PCs installieren. Dann darf aber nur 1 PC laufen.


----------



## MeisterLampion (1. Oktober 2007)

Immer diese "ich will legal sein" Leute 

Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Oktober 2007)

Ähm...
Nein. Wenn es eine Einzelplatz-Lizenz ist (was bei OEM meistens der Fall ist), darf die Lizenz auch nur auf einem Rechner genutzt werden. Soll heißen, installiert man einen weiteren Rechner mit der gleichen Lizenz muss der vorhergehende platt gemacht werden!


----------



## MeisterLampion (1. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Ähm...
> Nein. Wenn es eine Einzelplatz-Lizenz ist (was bei OEM meistens der Fall ist), darf die Lizenz auch nur auf einem Rechner genutzt werden. Soll heißen, installiert man einen weiteren Rechner mit der gleichen Lizenz muss der vorhergehende platt gemacht werden!



Falsch! Das stimmt nicht...


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2007)

MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> Falsch! Das stimmt nicht...


Genau das ist aber die Definition einer Einzelplatzlizenz.


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Du darst es an mehreren Rechnern installieren, aber nur 1 rechner darf genuzt werden. Das heisst zB Notebook und PC, somit ist sichergestellt dass Multiusing nicht geht.
Microsoft wird bestimmt nicht zu dir nachhause kommen und dich anzeigen oder verklagen. Ich mein wer hat keine Raubkopie von irgendeinem Microsoft produkt zuhause herumliegen?
Microsoft konzentriert sich nur auf grössere Strukturen, wie zB Firmen, Händler. Daher sehe ich keinen Grund ein Originalprodukt von MS zu erwerben.


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> Du darst es an mehreren Rechnern installieren, aber nur 1 rechner darf genuzt werden. Das heisst zB Notebook und PC, somit ist sichergestellt dass Multiusing nicht geht.
> Microsoft wird bestimmt nicht zu dir nachhause kommen und dich anzeigen oder verklagen. Ich mein wer hat keine Raubkopie von irgendeinem Microsoft produkt zuhause herumliegen?
> Microsoft konzentriert sich nur auf grössere Strukturen, wie zB Firmen, Händler. Daher sehe ich keinen Grund ein Originalprodukt von MS zu erwerben.


Und wenn jeder im Supermarkt klaut ist das auch in Ordnung und du machst es auch ?
Ich hab keinerlei Raubkopien von irgendeinem Microsoft Produkt rumliegen. Du solltest nicht zwingend von dir auf andere schliesen. Mir war aber klar dass es nicht lange dauern kann bevor hier Jemand zu soetwas aufruft.


Hier mal etwas zur Microsoft Lizenz


> Microsoft Lizenzbestimmungen
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt: pro Computer und installierter Softwarekopie ist eine Lizenz erforderlich. Software ist auf einem Computer in Benutzung, wenn sie im Festspeicher (Festplatte, CD-ROM oder andere Speichermedien) installiert oder im Arbeitsspeicher oder RAM geladen ist.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ohohoh, damit löst du jetzt was aus, ich sehe es schon kommen^^ wird hier ja auch schon langsam zu nem Chat aber interessant. Machen wir doch ne Umfrage: Hast du ein Originalwindows zu hause und wenn ja welches


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Ohohoh, damit löst du jetzt was aus, ich sehe es schon kommen^^ wird hier ja auch schon langsam zu nem Chat aber interessant. Machen wir doch ne Umfrage: Hast du ein Originalwindows zu hause und wenn ja welches


 
So eine Umfrage wäre, wenn sie 100% Anonym ist, also nicht gespeichert wird wer für was gestimmt hat (speichert vB das? mussich mal eben bei mir im Forum nachgucken ), wirklich mal eine interessante Sache.
Ich kenne bisher nur "Pseudostatistiken" (also Schätzungen...) zu diesem Thema.


Nachtrag: Nein vBulletin speichert leider wer für was gestimmt hat.


----------



## MeisterLampion (1. Oktober 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn jeder im Supermarkt klaut ist das auch in Ordnung und du machst es auch ?
> Ich hab keinerlei Raubkopien von irgendeinem Microsoft Produkt rumliegen. Du solltest nicht zwingend von dir auf andere schliesen. Mir war aber klar dass es nicht lange dauern kann bevor hier Jemand zu soetwas aufruft.
> 
> 
> Hier mal etwas zur Microsoft Lizenz



Immer diese radikalen Vergleiche! 

Also, ich habe auch eine originale Version von Windows (Vista)... Aber die war bei meinem Rechner dabei! Es ist auch kein schlechtes Betriebssystem, aber ich würde mir Windows nicht kaufen, da ich auch alle Funktionen nutzen kann, ohne etwas zu bezahlen... Und wie gesagt, man bezahlt die Lizenz, die man als Privatanwender auch umsonst bekommen kann...

Das Problem ist immer das Geld! Als kleines Beispiel, liste ich euch mal auf, was ich für mein Geschäft für Programme brauchte:

Windows XP, Vista oder Mac OS
Office 2003, 2007
Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, Premiere
3DStudioMax

Ich habe alle Programme legal erworben, ohne die Ladenpreise zu bezahlen... Und es sind auch komplett originale, die sind registriert, bei den jeweiligen Anbietern...

Und eines möchte ich auch noch sagen: Ich möchte hier niemanden dazu verleiten Raubkopien zu benutzen, ich äußere hier lediglich meine Meinung! Ich will auch niemanden hier anmachen oder so... 

Mfg,

MeisterLampion

P.S.: Die Umfrage würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe Vista Home Premium als Upgrade erhalten und auf meinem Notebook installiert. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine XP Mediacenter lizenz welche ich aber nicht brauche und ein XP Mediacenter als "gratis"-version  auf dem PC.


----------



## uafsc (1. Oktober 2007)

Tja Preise für diverse Windows Betriebssystemen, diverese Adobe Software und diverse 3D Programme sind gewaltig zu teuer. Welches Kellerkind, das sich nun endlich 1000 Euro zusammengespahrt hat, um einen eigenen PC zu kaufen, hat noch weitere paar 100 Euro für ein OS, weitere paar 100 für MS Office, für Adobes Programme und für all den anderen Kram übrig?! ..auf der anderen Seite muss man auch sehen, wie teuer die Produktion und Herstellung solcher Software ist. Naja, ich zahl trotzdem lieber nix -.-


EDIT: Wieso hast du den ne "Gratis"-Version auf dem PC laufen während du die "legale" Version nicht benützt?  

Mediacenter is geil


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2007)

Der vergleich ist nicht radikal. Der einzige Unterschied ist dass dem Supermarkt ein direkter, und Microsoft ein indirekter Schaden entsteht.

Ich erinnere nur mal an die Aktion von Uli Stein mit dem geklautem Pullover.

Es ist einfach illegal, und beides ist strafbar.


----------



## MeisterLampion (1. Oktober 2007)

uafsc hat gesagt.:


> Tja Preise für diverse Windows Betriebssystemen, diverese Adobe Software und diverse 3D Programme sind gewaltig zu teuer. Welches Kellerkind, das sich nun endlich 1000 Euro zusammengespahrt hat, um einen eigenen PC zu kaufen, hat noch weitere paar 100 Euro für ein OS, weitere paar 100 für MS Office, für Adobes Programme und für all den anderen Kram übrig?! ..auf der anderen Seite muss man auch sehen, wie teuer die Produktion und Herstellung solcher Software ist. Naja, ich zahl trotzdem lieber nix -.-



Des weiteren gibt es gute Alternativen:

1. GIMP (als Photoshopersatz)
2. OpenOffice (als Microsoft Office-Ersatz)

Jedoch sind diese Programme, meiner Meinung nach, nicht so hochwertig und auch an vielen Stellen mit Fehlern behaftet... Da ich u.a. auch Autor bin, bin ich gezwungen mit Dokumenten zu arbeiten, die über mehrere hundert Seiten gehen... Damit hat OpenOffice große Probleme (stürzt ab usw.).

GIMP ist da schon ein bissl anders... Hab damit lange unter Linux gearbeitet, bin jedoch wieder auf Photoshop umgestiegen...

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ehrlichgesagt keine ahnung. Ist mir noch nie in den sinn gekommen, dass ich das machen sollte 
Vieleicht werd ichs mal machen, wenn XP Mediacenter unbrauchbar durch irgendwelche unumgehbare Genuine Software wird.

Warum entsteht denn dem Supermarkt ein direkter schaden?
Wer einen PC oder Notebook in einem "Elekronikfachgeschäft oder Supermarkt" kauft bekommt das Betriebssystem dazu. Ausserdem verdient Microsoft das Mehrfache an Firmen. Dort werden auch regelmässig kontrollen durchgeführt ob illegale Software im umlauf ist. Wenn Microsoft wirklich einen schaden oder verlust erleiden würde, durch unsere "Gratis"Versionen würden die bestimmt was dagegen unternehmen, als mit einer umgehbaren verifizierung. Ausserdem gibt es genug "Normaluser" welche in den Laden gehen und sich das Betribessystem kaufen.


----------



## uafsc (1. Oktober 2007)

Sicher gibt es konstenfreie oder günstigere Alternativen, doch auch ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese meist nicht so gut verwendbar ist - und vor allem auch nicht so viel Lehrmittel wie Tutorials und Anleitungen im Internet vorhanden ist -wie es bei Photoshop o.ä. der Fall ist.

Es ist wohl keine Frage, ob Microsoft einen Schaden erleidet damit. Ihre Software wird benützt ohne dass dafür bezahlt wird. Doch der Fokus liegt sicher bei den Firmen, das ist klar.

Übrigens: Diese Schei**-Verifizierung von Windows konnte ich nicht umgehen -.-


----------



## MeisterLampion (1. Oktober 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der vergleich ist nicht radikal. Der einzige Unterschied ist dass dem Supermarkt ein direkter, und Microsoft ein indirekter Schaden entsteht.
> 
> Ich erinnere nur mal an die Aktion von Uli Stein mit dem geklautem Pullover.
> 
> Es ist einfach illegal, und beides ist strafbar.



So eine Meinung kann man nur haben, wenn man das passende "Kleingeld" hat... Außerdem ist es nicht das Gleiche! Lassen wir die Gesetze mal außen vor... (obwohl Raubkopien nicht direkt unter Diebstahl fallen).

Ich verstehe den Vorgang des Diebstahls so:
Ich nehme das Eigentum von jemanden in meinen Besitz... Die bewegliche Sache ist nicht mehr in seinem Besitz sonder in meinem... Er hat den Gegenstand nicht mehr... Ich habe ihn! 

Wenn ich eine Raubkopie anfertige, dann Kopiere ich die Software, d.h. ich klaue die, klar... Aber die Software ist nun zwei mal vorhanden. Sie ist in meinem Besitz und auch immernoch im Besitz desjenigen, von dem ich die Software habe... Weiterhin kommt hinzu, dass man die Lizenzen fälscht (nicht klaut)... Wenn ich mir dann z.B. einen KeyGen besorge, erschaffe ich eine neue "Lizenz". Ich verarsche das Programm so zu sagen...

Also, meiner Meinung nach völlig unterschiedliche Sachen... Zur Verdeutlichung: Mord und Totschlag sind auch zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe...

Mfg,

Meisterlampion

@uafsc: Auch die verifizierung ist zu umgehen, auf einfachste weise...


----------



## lexz (2. Oktober 2007)

Und sowas darf noch frei herumlaufen ? *kopfschüttel*
Habe kein Verständnis für deine Meinung, sie ist aus meiner Sicht falsch. Und hier kann man mal Falsch sagen. Sage normalerweise auch das es eine Meinungsfreiheit gibt, aber im illegalen Gebrauch..ne du.

Stell dir einfach mal vor, du entwickelst 2 Jahre lang ein Programm und willst es dann verkaufen, das Programm kommt auch gut an, nur siehst du von dem Geld nichts, da sich jeder das Programm illegal erwirbt..Findeste das Fair? Und zu sagen och, das ist doch nur MS, die verdienen genug Geld an Großkunden..Hallo Was für ne Rechtsauffassung hast du bitte..

Und das du die ganze Zeit versuchst dein Tun gut zu reden, zeugt eigentlich davon das du schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hast...

mfg


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss mich da lex anschließen. Meinungen haben manche, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Ob es nun direkt wie Diebstahl ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal. Eins haben beide gemeinsam. Du erwirbst dir illegal das Nutzungsrecht.
Wenn du einen Komplettrechner kaufst und Software dazu bekommst, dann erhälst du diese nicht kostenlos sondern hast implizit dafür mit gezahlt.
Ich weiß nicht, wie du deine Software erworben hast, in den meisten kostenlosen Fällen ist es so, das die Lizenzen nicht gewerblich genutzt werden dürfen. Demnach begehst du in diesem Fall ebenfalls einen Bruch der Lizenzbestimmungen.

@subara
Bevor du öffentlich so damit "rumprahlst", was für ein Held du bist, weil du keine legal erworbene Software nutzt, solltest du erstmal erwachsen werden. Eine Einstellung bzw. ein Verhalten, wie du sie an den Tags legst, ist, abgesehen von illegal und strafbar einfach kindisch und unreif. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie alt du bist, aber ich glaub, die 18 ist bei dir noch in weiter Ferne. Prahlereien, alla "ich nutzt illegale Software" kannst du in der Schule bringen, aber nicht hier.


Ich versteh auch nicht, warum immer gegen MS gemeckert wird. Es ist keiner gezwungen die Produkte zu nutzen.
Abgesehen davon hat der Markt Microsoft zum führenden Software-Hersteller und Distributor gemacht und nicht MS selbst. Genauso könnte heute auch Apple (die verlangen übrigens auch Geld  ) mit ihren Macs Marktführer sein. 
Also wenn es dir nicht passt, dass MS Geld für seine Produkte verlangt, dann nutz Alternativen


----------



## woni (3. Oktober 2007)

Es gäbe da eine einfache Lösung, wie man das Problem aus der Welt schaffen könnte.

Man hört einfach damit auf, illegal erworbene Software zu nutzen, und kauft sich die ganz einfach. 
Meine Meinung ist: Wenn man sichs nicht leisten kann, dann braucht man es auch nicht.
Wenn dann nur noch Software gekauft wird, dann geht die Spott billig raus.
Man bedenke was die Entwicklung von Kopierschutzen an Geld verschlingt.
Oder man sieht sich Vietnam an, die haben ne Raubkopierate von 98% (hab ich mal wo gelesen). Wenn die Raubkopien verschwinden, haben die Entwickler keine verlorenen Kosten mehr, und geben die Software billiger her.
Ihr müsst auch bedenken, dass IHR die schuldigen seid. Nehmen wir an ein Produkt kostet 1000 € Gesamt in der Verarbeitung, es gibt ne Stückzahl von 10 €, würde 100 € kosten, davon gehen aber nur 5 raus, weil der Rest Raubkopien sind, macht die Firma verlust. Die logische Folge daraus: Das nächste Produkt wird dann doppelt so teuer, also um 200€ verkauft. Und so geht das dann weiter.

Ich würde mir schon zweimal überlegen ob ich hier so überlegen behaupte, dass ich Raupkopien nutze.


----------



## TheBodo (3. Oktober 2007)

Noch mal eine neuer Aspekt:

OEM-Lizenz oder Einzelplatzlizenz heißt:
Ein PC darf dieses Programm ausführen!
Das ist und bleibt so, wie man es dreht und wendet!
Denn man erwirbt nicht die Software sondern nur das Recht sie zu benutzen!

Aber:

Man darf, laut dem deutschen Gesetz Kopien für die Familie und Freunde machen, sofern
man dabei keinen Kopierschutz umgeht! 

Also ist es zwielichtig, du musst es also wissen, aber im Ernstfall sollte das Gesetz siegen, denn häufig sind Lizenzen nich Gesetzmäßig...


Mein Tipp:

Solange nicht draufsteht "kopiergeschützt" kannste es eigentlich machen!

Wichtig:

Das ist KEIN Aufruf zu ungesetzlichen Nutzung von Microsoft Programmen! Sondern nur eine Darstellung der gesetzlichen Gegebenheiten.

Bei Unklarheiten am besten juristischen Rat suchen!

MfG Bodo


----------

